# Teclados matriciales varios



## fernandob (Sep 19, 2010)

hola, este es un tema en el cual no me he metido, no se si alguna vez use un teclado matricial.
pero como pusieron uno sin escaneo y me puse con papel a pensar un rato, pues pongo varias opciones:

ojo, para que me las discutan y agreguen otras.
y es TEORIA para entretenernos, no pidan que les desarrole el circuito .
puede que en alguna me este equivocando .

..


----------



## fernandob (Sep 20, 2010)

no habia uno que usaba menso cables aun ?? creo que usaba el A/D a lo pavote .


----------

